# Saddles similar to Specialized Toupe 143mm?



## 86Sierra (Nov 17, 2005)

I have a Specialized Toupe and the 143 width works great for me, and there is no numbing of any sort, but sometimes I wish for just slightly more padding. The Specialized Alias might be what I'm looking for, can anyone compare the two? 

I'd really like to know of some other brands of saddles that compare to the Toupe 143.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

You might ask your LBS if you could test out an Alias.

No experience with Specialized saddles. I found that more padding means more friction. I do better with a hard saddle.


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy (Sep 6, 2007)

Selle Italia Max Flite gel flow fits your requests. 143mm and more padding than the toupe. I'd look for a standard max flite, but looks like you can't get them in the states anymore. maybe try probikekit.com?

Good luck


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

fwiw:
Ive just bought the toupe 143 gel, it has a little more confort, (but not much).
great seat for me


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

OldSkoolFatGuy said:


> Selle Italia Max Flite gel flow fits your requests. 143mm and more padding than the toupe. I'd look for a standard max flite, but looks like you can't get them in the states anymore. maybe try probikekit.com?
> 
> Good luck


I just bought another variant of this one on Sat afternoon. The "Selle Italia SLR XP Gel Flow" I had it and a Toupe 143 in my hands at the same time. Decided I liked this one better. Seemed firmer and made with real leather.

I rode 65 hilly miles on it Sunday with no problems. It fits my sit bones well, but is nice and narrow in the nose, so no leg rubbing.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a toupe 143 in the race bike and had it on my old training bike ride it 200km+ no probs, i now have a alais on my training bike and i love it, shape is the same but with very minor amount more of hard padding, both are great seats i can ride for long rides. I have a flite gel max with cut out on my MTB and i am changing it out to my old toupe as i have a new toupe on the way, flite is a nice saddle but i prefer the toupe. SLR is simalar but more rounded, have it on my trackie its ok


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I have two Toupes (non-gels, non-team) and an Selle Italia SLR carbon flow. The SLR flow was about the closest I could find to the Toupe in design, style, and weight. The quality of the SLR is significantly better than the Toupe, and it costs less and weighs less too. Only problem for me, is as slowdave mentions, it's a bit more rounded; I guess I prefer a flatter saddle. I do use it on one of my bikes for rides up to 60 miles, but over that I'm on my Toupe-equipped bikes.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

How about the Phenom? Isn't that what it is supposed to be?


----------



## ABRider (Sep 2, 2007)

*Phenom*

I have a Phenom on my racing mountain bike. It is a 143mm and it weighs 208 grams. It is shaped the same as my Toupe 143mm but has significantly more padding which is essential for mountain biking. I've heard of several roadies that like the Phenom for its shape and the fact that it has more padding (but not too much) than the Toupe.


----------



## metricEee (Aug 28, 2002)

*phenom all the way*

I had the toupe, and loved it up until about 2h and then my sit bones would start to kill. I tried the gel, and it helped a little bit, but not much. Tried the alias and brought it right back, just didn't work for me. Got a phenom and haven't looked back. It's obviously heavier, but I'll trade a few grams for comfort any day. If you really like your toupe, then definitely give the phenom a look before you move on to another brand.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

Toupe Gel is excellent - best thing my lbs ever sold me.


----------



## 80z28s6 (Feb 10, 2005)

Just the thread I've been looking for.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

I'd used Toupe 143's for the last 4 years and had lots of pain after about 2-3hrs on the saddle - I tried out a Prologo Scratch nack and i'm now in love. Expensive but so worth it IMO.


----------



## Le Wrench (May 12, 2009)

Agree with the others. The Phenom mtn saddle is essentially a thicker padded Toupe. Plus, the Phenom does away with the plastic nose and tale bits.


----------

